# Hello from Oakland County Michigan



## harrisonhunter (Jul 8, 2008)

Just thought I would say hi.  I have been reading on here for months but haven't post yet.

I'm a long time hunter and outdoorsman that enjoy cooking and smoking the deer and fish that I get.

I have made many batches of smoked fish jerky on my brinkman electric smoker. Also have made many batches of summer sausage on the Gas Big Easy Grill that I have.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum HarrisonHunter! Glad to have you here and I'm looking forward to your input.


----------



## capt dan (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to the SMF. From one  Michigan outdoorsman to another!

We are looking forward to some of your hunting fishing stories, recipes, and pictures!


----------



## dingle (Jul 8, 2008)

Where do all the Michigan guys keep coming from?? Just kidding! Welcome to the forum from another outdoorsman/hunter in the northeast!


----------



## abelman (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## richtee (Jul 8, 2008)

Hia from Lake Orion... Welcome to SMF!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Glad to have you as part of the SMF. Plenty of great reading here that turns into great Q!


----------



## meowey (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you decided to post.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to the board from another Meeeechigander who enjoys his outdoors also.  You will be glad you joined.


----------



## tld (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Great people and help here.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 8, 2008)

Greetings from Livonia! It's good to have another outdoorsman through whom I can live vicariously... at least until I can swing a license and time to use it....


----------



## coyote (Jul 8, 2008)

welcome to de club..enjoy your stay..


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey - Welcome from just south of the Michigan border in Indiana.


----------



## white cloud (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome from Riley Center.............Good to have you We needed another MI guy for the SMF Tug of war.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for warm welcome....


----------



## cman95 (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be.


----------



## erain (Jul 10, 2008)

welcome to smf, fellow sportsman from minnesota. your interests exactly what landed me here and believe me there is a whole lot more than smokin fish and summer sausage. you will love this site and cant wait to share some smokes!!!!


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 10, 2008)

Howdy from Hell, Michigan and another hunter. Well, I do take some serious naps out in the forests anyways.


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!


----------



## ck311 (Jul 10, 2008)

howdy from Rochester hills and welcome to the SMF


----------



## madirish (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome from another michigan newbie.  

Harper Woods here


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!  (from Plymouth)


----------



## norrell6 (Jul 10, 2008)

welcome from another Hoosier (a little further south). Hope to hear about and see some of your next smokes. Good luck and dont be afraid to ask questions or opinions here. You will find everyone here very nice and helpful (and full of opinions, lol!).


----------



## bull (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

I too am a newbie here from Eagle Mi. area.


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome Harrison

Don't let Bull fool you.

He is neither new to the forum, nor to smoking.

The man's got some serious Q knowledge and experience!


----------

